# Is It Worth Splashing Out £50+ On Some Posh Buckets?



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

I am seriously contemplating splashing out on some Zaino or similar buckets but then I keep asking myself is it really worth it?

My car is always PW'd, then snow foamed etc. so before I get to the washing process there is only a light film of dirt on the paint. Also I always wash the wheels and tyres with seperate wash additive/water and then clean the buckets thoroughly before I wash the bodywork.

I always use the two bucket method so I am now starting to wonder if it will really be worth spending £50 or so on buckets with grit guards when I am super careful during the wash process anyway.

I know the Zaino and Dodo buckets look the business but it is a lot of sheckles


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

why not just get wide-based, but cheap buckets and get 2 grit guards?

Should maybe cost you about 20 quid or so that way. Grit guards alone are a tenner I think...


----------



## charlie32 (Nov 13, 2009)

IMO worthless, just for looks I would say.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey, I am the first one to admit I like wasting money on [email protected], but even I can't see the point of spending that amount of money on buckets...

I use the orange ones out of B & Q.... cheap, cheerful and I have never had any issues with them...

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm sure there's a thread in here somewhere about how to make your own grit guards too


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Totally not worth it IMO.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wee_green_mini said:


> I'm sure there's a thread in here somewhere about how to make your own grit guards too


I don't even see the point of them...

I just keep the mit up in the top 1/3 of the buckets...

A grit guard only helps if you always try and hit the bottom of the buckets, but who in their right mind does that????

:thumb:


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

ouch, i personally wouldnt pay 50+ , i got the autobrite buckets they did in a group buy and cant argue with there quality


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

For me their only value is if you they come with watertight lids and you intend to take them to a car show and you need to transport water and wash kit. I never do that, so not for me - and I can be a brand tart as well :lol:

I personally like the Polished Bliss buckets. Oval in shape so won't fit grit guards, but they are made of polypropylene type plastic and have rubber feet so don't clatter around the floor / drive and have some protection against breaking if they are dropped.

Best of all - they are very cheap and look pretty good for the cash - no trendy labels mind :thumb: !

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/melody-clear-wash-bucket-wash.html


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I don't even see the point of them...
> 
> I just keep the mit up in the top 1/3 of the buckets...
> 
> ...


Good point squire!

I just like a bit of good old piece-of-mind I suppose.


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

Not worth it.











.


----------



## charlie32 (Nov 13, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I don't even see the point of them...
> 
> I just keep the mit up in the top 1/3 of the buckets...
> 
> ...


Right on just wash I say, also second the b&q buckets (I went for black thoe)

2 buckets £2 saving of £48, yes please!


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

I bought 2 buckets from B & Q, they are clear ones and got them for £4 if I remember rightly. Look in the household department, thats where I found mine.

£50 for 2 buckets... don't let the girlfriend or wife find out. :lol::lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wee_green_mini said:


> Good point squire!
> 
> I just like a bit of good old piece-of-mind I suppose.


Be honest....

you just like dipping your mitt!!!!

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

:lol:


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I don't even see the point of them...
> 
> I just keep the mit up in the top 1/3 of the buckets...
> 
> ...


Not true. A grit guard isn't there to stop you hitting the bottom its the 4 fins on the base stop to grit moving when you dip into the bucket.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Be honest....
> 
> you just like dipping your mitt!!!!
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol: Hahaha aye! Dip-on china!


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

No, that's it really I can't see how anyone could even debate whether or not some buckets are worth £50 or not, a bucket holds liquids it serves no other purpose in life and I can't see how one could do a better job then any other.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

beany_bot said:


> Not true. A grit guard isn't there to stop you hitting the bottom its the 4 fins on the base stop to grit moving when you dip into the bucket.


Still pointless though, like cueball says just keep the sponge/mitt in the top of the bucket. I can't see how a grit guard stops grit moving around the bucket, a lot of dirt will float around in a bucket and the heavy stuff will sink, really can't see the benefit of the grit guard.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

gt5500 said:


> Still pointless though, like cueball says just keep the sponge/mitt in the top of the bucket. I can't see how a grit guard stops grit moving around the bucket, a lot of dirt will float around in a bucket and the heavy stuff will sink, really can't see the benefit of the grit guard.


because it stops the water below the guard moving.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

beany_bot said:


> Not true. A grit guard isn't there to stop you hitting the bottom its the 4 fins on the base stop to grit moving when you dip into the bucket.


Sorry, but they are...they are to stop the mit going to the bottom and getting mixed up in the grit at the bottom of the bucket.

and grit doesn't move up the bucket unless you are really shaking the mitt about, which you don't have to do....

Grit/dirt does not float to the top of the water......

So, if you only use the top 1/3 of the water, there is no chance of getting grit near it, as all the grit is at the bottom of the bucket...

Or maybe I am doing it all wrong....



:thumb:

edit:

a small bit of sales blurb from a website selling the guards:

A Grit Guard is a must have for anyone wanting to prevent adding swirls after all your hard work removing them! Throwing your wash mitt into your bucket without one of these is almost as bad as throwing it on the ground. Dirt and grime particles that are rinses off of your mitt settle to the bottom of the bucket which is where your mitt will sit without a Grit Guard.

When you wash, the dirt and grit from your vehicle's surface are picked up by your wash mitt and brushes. When you dip the mitt or brush back into your wash bucket, the grit rinses off into the wash water. When you toss your mitt or brush into the bucket, they sink to the bottom and pickup the grit you washed off and are subsequently rubbed back onto your car's paint. Don't continue to make this costly mistake!

At the end of the day, it doesn't really matter, it's just a bit of pointless plastic! :lol:


----------



## charlie32 (Nov 13, 2009)

have to agree with cueball - dirt/grit will sink denser then water therefore it will sit at the bottom, as he said just don't touch the bottom of the bucket.

Snow foam is always my fav alternative spend the money you save on the buckets on one of them.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

beany_bot said:


> because it stops the water below the guard moving.


How? it may break up some of the currents created in the water but it sure ain't gonna stop it moving altogether it will still swirl around in there.


----------



## GTIRed (Jan 12, 2007)

I personally like the Polished Bliss buckets. Oval in shape so won't fit grit guards, but they are made of polypropylene type plastic and have rubber feet so don't clatter around the floor / drive and have some protection against breaking if they are dropped.

Best of all - they are very cheap and look pretty good for the cash - no trendy labels mind :thumb: !

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/melody-clear-wash-bucket-wash.html[/QUOTE]

I am another avid user of the PB buckets and well worth the money. The clear design allows you to see when the rinse bucket water is getting dirty then you simply dispose of correctly and fill up with nice clean water, no need for grit guards etc. Money well saved in my opinion.

£50 for buckets, my ar*s. Even Dick Turpin had the decency to wear a mask.......:wall:


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Cheers to everyone. 

Have just ordered a pair of Chemical Guys ones that are £14 + delivery. Not bad at all really and nowhere near the silly prices that other nameless manufacturers are charging! :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i have the chemical guys buckets with grit guards, you wont be dissapointed :thumb:

i much prefer big heavy duty buckets, have to be clear, a lid strong enough for me to sit on whilst machine polishing and use as a table for cloths etc...

plus its always nice to have a label, we all like a good label dont we :lol:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

gt5500 said:


> How? it may break up some of the currents created in the water but it sure ain't gonna stop it moving altogether it will still swirl around in there.


i use ONR and its great at keeping dirt particles down at the bottom of the bucket. With a grit guard this helps even more and im 100% grit guards work (imo of course)

if you use a mitt you cant just wash it off in the top half of the bucket, all the dirt particles will be lodged in the mitt, so you rub the mitt on the guard in each bucket... Using a sponge is a bit different and you could get away with no grit guard


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

big ben said:


> plus its always nice to have a label, we all like a good label dont we :lol:


Sure do :thumb:


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

> so you rub the mitt on the guard in each bucket


I've seen this said a few times before and for some reason I don't like the idea of doing that?
I prefer to use my other hand to agitate my mitten, as i know its clean.

Ryan

p.s...I got some of the clear buckets off ebay, and bought a set of dodo stickers to stick on them, they work the same as my old £2 clear local hardware store ones, but look a lot better on the driveway


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

fair enough, everyone is different....

i use ONR with a sponge so i can see if there is dirt on it, simples :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I haven't read the whole of this thread,
however based on the title and whats in my head,
in a word I'd have to say no, 
there's better ways to spend your hard earned dough.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Can't see the point in the super buckets. They hold water then it is good by me. 
I have 3 buckets, one black, one blue and one red all 99p from Focus or (the red one) from Homebase. I do have a grit guard in one but this is so that I can just drop my mitt in and not worry about it scraping up all the rubbish at the bottom while I say hose off some of the car or have a swig of tea.
Rather spend the £40+ on a variety of other cleaning stuff instead.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

if i had money to burn i would still buy some zaino buckets, they look kool...

but i havent.....


----------



## pajpower0 (Apr 14, 2009)

I got some clear 20l buckets with water tight lids of e-bay for approx. £8.00 delivered. I've not had any problems with them. Search for clear 20l buckets:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

this sort of question could be applied to most detailing products / tools - is a £50 wax worth buying over a £10 wax? imo, no as the results are in the prep work. in the same way some people use b&q buckets because they hold water like the clear CG ones (which i have). the difference is, imo that with an expensive wax the difference is in its application - the smell, the posh labelling etc, as well as with buckets - its nicer to use clear, labelled, smart looking buckets than b&q ones for example


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

I would get cheap buckets but add grit guards IMO.

Grit guards are not only for trapping the grit at the bottom of the bucket. You are meant to rub your mitt againest them to aggitate the dirt out of your sheepskin mitt. 

That is what there true purpose is but everyone seems to just think they are for holding the grit at the bottom of the bucket.

Im not saying go and spend 50 quid on buckets mine cost me 18 quid for two 25l buckets without lids and with grit gards. 

Imo that is money well spent on protecting the finish i have achieved. so dont be tight on buckets as washing it the thing you do most.


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

+1 for the CG buckets.

Larger buckets are a necessity if you are using a wookies fist as your wash mit imo, otherwise there is a risk of running out of water before you finish washing the car. :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

if it was for a business then i would say yeah,but just for yourself id say 100% no.


----------



## OfficerKitson (Jul 18, 2009)

zymol sponges float :speechles


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't use a grit guard as it is so far down a 20L bucket my arm would get soaked.

I think proper prep for the wash stage is more important and rinsing out your rinse bucket often or as I do and have a 20L wash bucket and 2-3 B&Q ones with just rinse water.

But thats my preference.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Couple of things....

1- Who sells £50 buckets?? I've gotta see this!!

2- Has anyone on this forum, bought one of these?

Who's going to admit to that??

If anyone has spent £50 on a bucket, I am selling a couple of things if interested.....

Sheriff's very own shoe box, to store your detailing shoes in. These boxes are a must for all detailing enthusiasts. Complete with 'Sheriff's' sticker- £69.95

Sheriff's after shave- Detailers shouldn't be seen dead without carrying some L'eau de Sheriff around. Spray some just before each detailing session, the chicks love it. SPECIAL OFFER!! This week only £55 per 100ml (usually £56.50.)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

No I would not spend to one two buckets,save the cash and get some quality shampoo's


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I use the Chemical Guys buckets, excellent value at £6.99, sturdy and come with water tight lids.:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> No I would not spend to one two buckets,save the cash and get some quality shampoo's *that i don't need*


edited


----------

